# [wpa_supplicant]funziona,ma non riesco ad usare la gui...

## Apetrini

Qualcuno è riuscito ad usare la gui(wpa_gui) con wpa_supplicant.

wpa_supplicant funziona, ma appena faccio partire wpa_gui la shell mi risponde...

```

Failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant.

PING failed - trying to reconnect

PING failed - trying to reconnect

PING failed - trying to reconnect

```

Premetto che wpa_supplicant l'ho avviato correttamente e anche in modalità demone.

Qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare wpa_gui?

----------

## Apetrini

Volete farmi credere che nessuno e riuscito a usare la gui? non ci credo....

----------

## federico

A cosa serve la gui in wpa supplicant? (Non sapevo ci fosse  :Smile:  )

----------

## Apetrini

http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/wpa_gui.html

serve per esempio se mi devo connettere a reti wpa di volta in volta e non voglio usare la shell, ma fare tutto con click.

----------

## btbbass

guarda, ho provato io ieri, e mi funziona perfettamente.. nel senso che nn ho dovuto fare niente di particolare:

unico appunto: wpa_supplicant, è in esecuzione, vero?

----------

## Apetrini

si è in esecuzione...

che versione stai usando?

Edit:

Gia che ci siamo mi posto con che comando lanci il demone?

----------

## btbbass

sto usando la versione 0.4.7

Per lanciare il demone di solito uso 

```
wpa_supplicant -ddd -Dwext -i eth0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

In questo modo rimane nella shell e posso vedere se funziona o se da qualche problema.

Poi do un semplice wpa_gui.

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Apetrini

Ora sto usando la 0.5.1 ma avevo provato anche la 0.4.1. Anche io la lanciavo da shell ma non usavo l'opzione 

```
-ddd
```

che non ho ancora capito a cosa serve, usavo 

```
-B
```

 al suo posto.

Comunque neanche con il tuo comando mi parte wpa_gui, da sempre lo stesso errore... vabbe indaghero...

Grazie.

----------

## btbbass

```

-ddd
```

serve per aumentare la verbosità dei messaggi..

```

-B

```

serve a fare andare wpa come demone

(man wpa_supplicant)

Prova con wpa_cli, se ti da qualche errrore meglio interpretabile.

----------

## fbcyborg

A proposito di wpa_gui. Ogni tanto in wpa_supplicant.conf mi trovo un disabled=1 per la rete che uso maggiormente. Ho letto da qualche parte (forse nel file di esempio di wpa_supplicant) che quel valore "disabled" può essere modificato dalla gui, ma non ho capito come. Qualcuno me lo sa dire? (Inizialmente pensavo che fosse sufficiente selezionare l'ESSID dalla combo box, ma mi sa che non è così)

----------

## GiRa

Hai settato

```
ctrl_interface_group=$tuo_gid

```

?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Volete farmi credere che nessuno e riuscito a usare la gui? non ci credo....

 

io ci sono "riuscito" si fa per dire non funziona proprio benissimo: l'associazione spesso e volentieri

fallisce (con wpa|wep|ecc) sebbene la scansione delle reti funziona.

Questo sia come utente privilegiato che non, preferisco usare gli script ed i file di configurazione

messi a disposizione dalla distribuzione, dato che wpa_supplicant è supportato pienamente

----------

## fbcyborg

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Hai settato
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface_group=$tuo_gid
> 
> ...

 

Faccio parte del gruppo wheel... e come gid ho messo 10.

```
ctrl_interface_group=10
```

PS: a me wpa_gui funziona alla perfezione.

----------

## skypjack

Incredibile, wpa ha una gui!!

Non l'avevo mai vista... Grazie!!

Peccato non funzioni neanche a me... Pace!!

Continuerò a vivere senza, come ho sempre fatto...

----------

## fbcyborg

scusa, perchè non ti funziona? se hai impostato il file /etc/conf.d/net correttamente dovrebbe andare...

non ti funziona nemmeno dopo che hai avviato wpa_supplicant a mano?

----------

## GiRa

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Faccio parte del gruppo wheel... e come gid ho messo 10.
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface_group=10
> ```
> ...

 

Ovviamente  :Smile:  anche io faccio così.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, allora per questo disabled=1|0 ????

----------

## GiRa

Il disabled viene impostato quando non viene trovata la tal rete.

Mi pare di ricordare che si riabilitasse in automatico o dopo una scansione.. È da molto che non uso più il WPA.

----------

